# Bach: Johannes-Passion



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

René Jacobs / Akademie für Alte Musik, Berlin / Berlin RIAS Chamber Choir
Bach: Johannes-Passion

Release Date March 25, 2016
Duration02:11:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly, 2015
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin

3R


----------

